# Bad Day.....



## Chimpette

I've been doing ok since Logan was diagnosed with autisim a few weeks ago. But today he ran off over the field while we were waiting to go into preschool with another 2 boys. I was shouting for him to come back for about 5mins, but out there in the cold it seemed like an hour... 

All the other parents could hear me shouting at him, and then suddenly the other two boys dad that he was with came and shouted once for them to come back and immediately they came back with Logan in tow....

I hate that he doesn't always answer to his name and I hate that I must have looked like a complete wussy mum that can't control her child, if only they knew..... I had alittle cry on my way to work over it, silly I know.

OK rant over.. thanks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw dont worry we all have bad days :( when my son was that age I did keep him on reins (ones with back pack) as he did used to run off all the time. Understanding of danger will come with age. Hugs x


----------



## JASMAK

Yeah...my daughter doesn't 'hear'. I usually have to go get her. She has wandered so many times...still does. Right now I try to teach her about what I am thinking when I can't see her. Does mommy know you are around the corner? It's hard, because I never know how much she understands (she is 7 next month). I am lucky that most everyone in my neighbourhood knows, so they look out for her.


----------

